# show and tell 2



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

This is the box I made for the woodyard guy for giving me the padauk .
Much simpler joints with the birdmouth cutter, but I think a pleasing effect with the longer front and back.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@sunnybob

Bob, was it you that said a while ago you were reluctant to post pictures of your projects? This is amazing work and you should be proud to display it. Nice job.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I like the Padauk against the lighter wood (maple?) and the joints provide a great effect (different). Nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice use of figured wood Bob. And your top aligns nicely - one of those things that people don't think much about until they've actually built a box. You definitely have some good box building chops! Maybe you've got the same addiction I have.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Vince, its been a hard road, with many scrap bags filled with kindling (lol). But now I have taught myself enough to be at least content with the boxes. I am very critical of my own work which is why up till now I have been the shy retiring type.

Brad, yes, the Maple is a perfect contrast to the Padauk, I really like it.


Phil, I cheat. I build the box with extra high sides, glue the lid on, and then slice it on the bandsaw into base and lid. By the time I have cleaned up the two cuts its the right height. please dont think bad of me (g)


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Why would I think bad? (Yeah, I know it was a joke) You got to the point where you have something you are proud of. I'm sure you have a dozen things you'd do differently but that's the sign of a serious WWer.

There's an old expression in the tech world that something is "good enough to criticize". While it may seem negative, it's actually high praise. So, when I build, I aim for good enough to criticize.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to clarify my confession a little. On THIS box I sliced the lid off later. On my first box with the box joints I did make the lid after the box.

I find it annoying when I know the faults because i built it, but then my wife and friends say "its lovely" and I say "but look at this corner here, and that join there"
And this is supposed to be a relaxing hobby.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> I want to clarify my confession a little. On THIS box I sliced the lid off later. On my first box with the box joints I did make the lid after the box.
> 
> I find it annoying when I know the faults because i built it, but then my wife and friends say "its lovely" and I say "but look at this corner here, and that join there"
> And this is supposed to be a relaxing hobby.


SLICING THE LID OFF LATER, I thought that was the only way to do a box. :smile:

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> I want to clarify my confession a little. On THIS box I sliced the lid off later. On my first box with the box joints I did make the lid after the box.
> 
> I find it annoying when I know the faults because i built it, but then my wife and friends say "its lovely" and I say "but look at this corner here, and that join there"
> And this is supposed to be a relaxing hobby.


Bob we are our own worst critics but that's because we always think we can do better. Enjoy the hobby - it's a learning process.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Herb, from now I shall slice the lid whenever possible. It gives very good results.
That first one with the comb joints i couldnt because my cutter bit only cuts 5. So I had to make the lid afterwards, but it was a very time consuming process matching each side.
If I had a table saw and could cut more joints at one go i would do that.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> I want to clarify my confession a little. On THIS box I sliced the lid off later. On my first box with the box joints I did make the lid after the box.
> 
> I find it annoying when I know the faults because i built it, but then my wife and friends say "its lovely" and I say "but look at this corner here, and that join there"
> And this is supposed to be a relaxing hobby.


A good WWer knows where every fault is. Frankly, we are our own worst critics. And, WWers are some of the most humble people I know. But, this is good because it makes us strive to improve. The more we build, the more we see how to avoid the mistakes. I doubt I will ever get to the point where I make none but the journey is a reward by itself.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Phil, on the subject of wipe on poly again. I have now seen you tubes which say to mix equal parts of poly and thinners to make your own. I have been using 75% poly to 25% thinners. maybe this is why I'm having problems with runs?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You are producing some really great looking boxes, Bob.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Herb, from now I shall slice the lid whenever possible. It gives very good results.
> That first one with the comb joints i couldnt because my cutter bit only cuts 5. So I had to make the lid afterwards, but it was a very time consuming process matching each side.
> If I had a table saw and could cut more joints at one go i would do that.


I have done that, make the lid separate, but like you said it is a lot of fussing around to get a perfect fit.
I have never used this type of bit to make boxes. Can you make the sides twice as tall and turn them over and do the top part after you have done the bottom? then assemble the box and cut the top off?
Do you stack one side in front of the other and do 2 at a time,or 4 at a time?

Herb


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> Phil, on the subject of wipe on poly again. I have now seen you tubes which say to mix equal parts of poly and thinners to make your own. I have been using 75% poly to 25% thinners. maybe this is why I'm having problems with runs?


That seems likely. While making it thinner seems intuitively that there would be more runs, the thicker the finish, the slower it's going to move so you won't see it right away.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> SLICING THE LID OFF LATER, I thought that was the only way to do a box. :smile:


yeah, I thought that was the way it was s'posed to be done....


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Herb
The bit is normally used to make 90 degree angles. theres a set of different sized bearings for the bottom to allow for different thicknesses of wood, and normally you just set the cutter centre to half the thickness of the wood panel in front of the fence and slide the wood into the cutter untill the bearing stops it.

To do a 45 degree I had to get a bit inventive. you need much longer combs to allow for the angle, so I made a 45 degree slider out of a piece of old 2" thick worktop. Then used a toggle clamp to hold the pieces in the same place on the jig each time, and set the cutter so that the slider went all the way across without hitting the lower bearing.

using one panel at a time, its very quick to clamp it onto the jig, slide the jig far enough across for the panel to pass completely across the cutters, and pull the jig to me away from the cutters. flip the piece over and run the other side through.
It could be possible to clamp several pieces together i suppose, but there would be a big risk of the cutters tearing out wood in the wrong places.

I did look at making the panel double thickness to get 10 combs instead of five, but to make the 45 degrees this way it means making a mirror image jig and pushing the wood through backwards with the edge coming out last. I started to make the jig for this but time pressed in on me a bit and i shelved it for another day. It could be possible to make two x 5 comb pieces and butt joint them. More future plans!

A table saw would produce perfect clean cuts that i think would have a better appearance than this cutter, but i dont have a table saw so this is as good as it gets for me.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

vindaloo said:


> yeah, I thought that was the way it was s'posed to be done....


NOW ya tell me!!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, Bob.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bob, that is some premium work...
the character and warmth is outstanding...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love your work Bob.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Love it, Bob...very unique...really love the corners and contrast...


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Bob, those two boxes are simply gorgeous. You give us all something to strive for. And as everyone has said, the contrasting wood and the beautify of the lid makes these boxes looks fantastic. I admire your workmanship and talents. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob, If this your first entry, I am afraid to see how great your next one will be This has to called "mighty fine workmanship". I don't who you are or what you all do in your own woodworking areas, this a fine looking project. Nice work to say the least. I am sure others have already said this, but if you do not point out any flaws, they would never now. 
We look at the project and not the issues. Just beautiful. Enjoy and take pride in what you have done.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice joints, Bob, and they stand out with the contrasting wood colours.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the compliments. I really didnt expect so many or so high.

Frank..... I am a newbie woodworker started in september 2014 upon retirement after a lifetimes work with machinery and metal. My previous hobby was customising motorcycles. There are no other hobby woodworkers that I can find within a very long distance. I even have to import my machinery from the Uk, which is 2000 miles away.
These are my first boxes. Up till I retired I hated wood, because it moves. Its taken me almost a year to come to terms with that, and realise that i should not be measuring in thousandths of an inch.

I have to admit I was hesitant to show, because i know all the little warts and wrinkles on each box.

But someone on a forum I am on has a tag line that made me smile and gave me confidence.

It goes along the lines of......" a master craftsman isnt someone who doesnt make mistakes, its someone who can make the mistakes disappear"

So I showed them to friends who do not make boxes, and they all liked them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. I really didn't expect so many or so high.
> 
> you earned them...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Stick, are you an artificial intelligence? Its 9 am here, that makes it 2 am on the eastern seaboard in america. GO TO BED! NOW!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> Stick, are you an artificial intelligence? Its 9 am here, that makes it 2 am on the eastern seaboard in america. GO TO BED! NOW!


no and it's only 00:21 hours here...
I've just got up from a nap....

somebody has to tame these apple cinnamon cream cheese pancakes..
they are not going to do it by themselves...
*AND....*

.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> somebody has to tame these apple cinnamon cream cheese pancakes..they are not going to do it by themselves...*AND....*.


...the fingers need to be licked clean somehow!


----------



## Eastjack (Dec 29, 2008)

sunnybob said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. I really didnt expect so many or so high.
> 
> Your box is of excellent quality. I have often considered making boxes but have not got around to it yet. Maybe your inspiration will encourage me to start.
> Dave


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

An eye-popper, Bob!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Its all been said but it needs repeating, excellent work. Keep up the posts.


----------

